# Milk frog care and prices



## baggylettuce (May 3, 2010)

I've been looking to get a milk frog as my first amphibian but was just wondering approximately how much prices go for either WC or CB, can't seem to find many places selling them as CB - the CB's i have seen seem to be actually cheaper than the WC? I'd pay a decent price for them I just don't want to be paying too much for a WC animal that is extortionately high. The prices just seem to vary so much and there doesn't seem to be many places selling them.
I am looking to buy from a good quality reptile shop too, probably not a breeder as this seems even more difficult.

Also, what are the care requirements for them? I've been doing as much research as I can but the information seems to be little. Are they ok to be kept on their own?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi,
Mine 2 are in a 45x45x60 exo terra with a 5% and 2% UV bulbs, a heat mat on the side and lots of plants/ branches.. I keep them at 60-70% humidity and around 25 degrees temp. They eat locust etc. Change the water dish every day.. Might of missed something but think thats it.

Mine cost £20 each from a breeder in Newquay, but she's disappeard :| I've seen them for £60 or more in shops but sure you can get them cheaper.

Here's their set up:


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

I paid £20.00 each for my 3 cb in the summer and that was from a shop. one of the local shops near me still has them for £29.99 cb. But i did see them for £60.00 each in 2009 locally.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Horsfield said:


> I paid £20.00 each for my 3 cb in the summer and that was from a shop. one of the local shops near me still has them for £29.99 cb. But i did see them for £60.00 each in 2009 locally.


Yeah, the shops round here seem expensive and I even got quoted £80 each in april last year (when I got mine) :gasp: Hence me searcing for a breeder and getting a good deal!


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Yeah, the shops round here seem expensive and I even got quoted £80 each in april last year (when I got mine) :gasp: Hence me searcing for a breeder and getting a good deal!


The RRP seams to have drooped on them in 2010 there must have been a lot breed last year.... but all reps and phibs seam to have taken a plunge last year.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Theres some for sale in classifieds for £75 each :gasp:


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

thats insane! 
i saw some in a very expensive reptile shop for £69.99 and i thought that was bad enough!


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Theres some for sale in classifieds for £75 each :gasp:


Wow thats expensive, i used to sell them for £30ea years ago before they got so popular and the price came right down, you can get them from Hamm for 7 euros now


----------



## baggylettuce (May 3, 2010)

Thanks so much for your advice and help. Where abouts do I begin to look for breeders etc? They don't seem so readily available, or not the same as say reptiles or snakes. I'm not able to get to Hamm, I am in the Sheffield area if anyone can help me out there.

Once again, thanks!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I found the breeder I got mine from on 'preloved' you could have a look there or put an ad of your own up.


----------

